
DriveAssist - The Software that may safe your life while your driving - fungnyitfen
http://yaplc.blogspot.com/2008/10/driveassist-software-that-may-safe-your.html
======
bdfh42
My phone comes with an "off" button - you just have to press that before
periods of time when you don't need any interruptions - works in and out of
the car - and no idiot at the office can decide that their call is an
"emergency" and thus bypass the process.

Seriously - when does this "nanny" idiocy stop?

